# Angriffe auf deutsche mTAN-Banking-User



## Newsfeed (5 April 2011)

Nach Zeus setzt jetzt auch der Online-Banking-Trojaner SpyEye raffinierte Tricks ein, um Online-Banking mittels mTAN anzugreifen. Im Visier sind offenbar speziell deutsche Anwender.

Weiterlesen...


----------

